# Is a Chiller necessary???



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 40 gallon breeder tank just for Crystal Reds and Cherries. The weather here in DC is not that hot yet but it gets VERY hot in the summer. My tank without a heater, is already hovering at around 76-77F. I am wondering to be successful at breeding the Crystal Reds, should I attach a chiller? I have been looking at the Coralife Aqua chill 1/10 HP and the cheapest I found it so far has been 399.00!!!!

Has anyone had experience with the Aqua Chill and is it REALLY necessary to maintain the desired 73F temp for good breeding? Thanks. I would really like to know what everyone thinks.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Actually, Just found one at that Fish Place on sale for 349.00. worth it?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I think for CRS you really do need to keep the lower temperatures.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I was looking into chillers myself. My house gets very hot in the summer. I was thinking about the 1/4 horse power just so I could later hook it up to multiple tanks since it isnt that much more to get the more powerful one. Either ones pretty expensive. If you have a basement maybe you could keep your crs down there in the summer.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Which would be cheaper, getting a chiller or putting a window A/C unit in that room if practical? I know you can pick up a fairly inexpensive A/C for a couple hundred bucks, maybe less. Of course if you've got a house/apt that's "open plan" and the tanks are in the living area one little bitty 5000 btu A/C unit won't cut it .


----------

